
A Dark Room - jaybosamiya
http://adarkroom.doublespeakgames.com/
======
superobserver
A nice simple game. Its text-based and timed format reminds me of
[http://www.beepboopbitcoin.com/](http://www.beepboopbitcoin.com/) which are
absolutely hilarious (at least for those very familiar with the Bitcoin
space).

